# My other babies :)



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

These are my other babies Velvet and Beef cake  Both were guilt presents from my husband who had made me rehome my kitty two years ago bc he couldnt stand the shedding


----------



## RatAddict62 (Aug 28, 2011)

They're so cute! Are they Shih Tzus?


----------



## tylerjones553 (Oct 4, 2011)

They both are cute nice pics how old are they


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Well at least they won't shed so hopefully he "decides" they can stay. I don't understand these husbands.


----------

